# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  HRVATSKA UŽIVO-za danas-HITNO

## marči

traži osobu koja je postala roditelj pomoću MPO.
snimanje bi bilo danas, molim vas javite mi se na PP.

Hvala vam!

----------


## MIJA 32

hooop

----------


## marči

nađen dobrovoljac. zaključavam.

----------

